

Vellum - philip1209
http://vellum.nytlabs.com/

======
deepk
Hi, I am one of the developers. Yes, we got crushed for a bit under heavy HN
traffic. We are back up now. Sorry for the blip in service.

------
rgbrgb
seems to be "Retrieving your reading list..." indefinitely...

~~~
wxs
Do you have adblock? Disabling that fixed it for me.

~~~
jere
Same issue and I don't have adblock.

chrome error: Cannot read property '0' of undefined

firefox error: v.tweets is undefined

~~~
heliostatic
Ditto. Line 28 in links.js:

var title = v["tweets"][0].entities.urls[0].display_url;

------
schmooser
Nice experiment, I will try to use it.

But I usually save interesting links to favourites. Please consider to add
favourites to selection of lists.

Also, Vellum does not support cyrillic at all, even if it's in utf-8.

------
ecesena
Launched in Apr [http://blog.nytlabs.com/2014/04/25/vellum-a-reading-layer-
fo...](http://blog.nytlabs.com/2014/04/25/vellum-a-reading-layer-for-your-
twitter-feed/)

------
mrgn
Five minutes later it's still retrieving my reading list (tried with and
without AdBlock). I'm very happy using Nuzzel, which seem to do the exact same
thing.

------
larrys
Does anyone know how this works with the paywall?

~~~
icco
This parses twitter, so the paywall is unaffected?

